# Dried ink issue



## Haynie (Sep 8, 2012)

I found my pen that I lost during a particularly nasty migraine.  Needless to say, after several months the ink is dried and clogging the feed.

how do I clean it up?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 8, 2012)

Have you tried soaking it in alcohol? Seems to be the most commonly reccomended solution.


----------



## thuffines (Sep 8, 2012)

Wash them out with cold water. It should wash the ink out


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 8, 2012)

I've always been told to use only water.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 8, 2012)

Mark - Soak it overnight in regular water.  If after overnight you do not have ink flow you will need to flush it.  There are a couple different types of flush.  Also a baby's nose syringe is a great tool for flushing out the feed.


----------



## GoatRider (Sep 9, 2012)

Drstrangefart said:


> Have you tried soaking it in alcohol? Seems to be the most commonly reccomended solution.



Are you talking about the migraine or the pen? :doctor:


----------



## schreiber (Sep 9, 2012)

I believe I'd stay away from alcohol -- it can be a solvent/etchant of some plastics.

A drop or two of dish soap in a shot glass of water should do the trick.  Fill your pen's reservoir with this and soak the nib/feed there overnight.  Then flush flush flush.  Rinse with water when clean.

An ultrasonic cleaner can help as well.  Just the nib & feed or the whole section if you can't remove the nib & feed from the section without disturbing things.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 9, 2012)

Hot water worked like a charm.  Cold did nothing so I went with hot tap water and wow did it start flowing.


----------



## schreiber (Sep 9, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Hot water worked like a charm.  Cold did nothing so I went with hot tap water and wow did it start flowing.


I'd be real careful with hot water too.  Warm to the touch is about as hot as I'd go.  If this worked for you with no problems, then Hey...

Depending on the pen, you could warp things with really hot water; just sayin'.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 9, 2012)

GoatRider said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried soaking it in alcohol? Seems to be the most commonly reccomended solution.
> ...



Given my background, definitely the pen.


----------



## joefyffe (Sep 30, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Hot water worked like a charm. Cold did nothing so I went with hot tap water and wow did it start flowing.


 
I don't know!  Did it?  :biggrin:


----------

